
Show HN: HN Recommends – Curated recommendations from Hacker News - fadys
https://hnrecommends.com
======
fadys
Over the years, I collected recommendations from various Hacker News users.
It's common to see a book, for example, getting recommended again and again
and when I noticed a product or service consistently mentioned I would take
note. At times, even a single recommendation was strong enough to get me to
bookmark it. HN Recommends is my attempt at sharing all the gems I have
gathered from the Hacker New community.

More recommendations will be posted soon.

